# WTS medium-large Dark Angels Army



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an approximate 2500 point dark angels army that I never use anymore. They are all painted to a reasonable standard. 

Pictures available upon Request.

I have:

The Codex

Sammael 
Land Speeder

Belial

Well Painted Librarian 
also based

3 dreadnoughts
1 is nicely painted
1 is reasonable
1 is basecoated white

They have a lot of arms and some conversion-work, so if you're interested in them, I will provide pictures. 

One is on the rocky base.

15 Terminators
Converted Cyclone missile launchers
all are OOP on small infantry bases. 10 of them are from Space Hulk
5 are nicely painted. other 10 are basecoated white
All of them have TH/SS

12 Bikers

2 attack bikes with multimelta

1 land speeder with typhoon missile launcher

17 Tactical Marines

I will also trade them for any Chaos Daemons stuff or tyranid stuff. Preferably Apocalypse Tyranids like the malanthrope or Harridan, but if it is a tyranid or chaos daemon, let me know and we will talk.​​
Local buyers only. I do not have the knowledge of what to do about shipping large packages overseas. 

Also will Gladly split this up if you are only interested in the dreadnoughts or Bikers or what have you.​

Thanks for looking!


----------

